# Neal Asher, Andy Remic, Keith Brooke: Conflicts



## Ian Whates (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes, _sigh_, another new book from NewCon Press! 

CONFLICTS​ 
– A spaceship hurtles into the unknown carrying humanity’s last hope, but does it also carry the seeds of its own doom? –​ 
– The galaxy’s ultimate facilitator finds himself pursued by relentless enemies, while, of greater importance, there’s a puzzle to be solved –​ 
– A rescue mission to a hostile alien world turns out to be far more than it seems –​ 
– The Celtic nation has reclaimed its homeland, forcing the English into impoverished enclaves, but hot-headed English youth isn’t about to take that lying down –​ 
– A trivial disagreement between two off-duty super soldiers out for some R&R escalates and escalates, eventually endangering an entire world –​ 

Thirteen tales of human striving, of ingenuity, brilliance, desperate action, violence, and resolution. Thirteen tales of Conflict, of Science Fiction at its absolute best.​ 



Contents:

Introduction – *Ian Whates* 
Psi.Copath – *Andy Remic*
The Maker’s Mark – *Michael Cobley*
*S*ussed – *Keith Brooke*
The Cuisinart Effect – *Neal Asher*
Harmony in My Head – *Rosanne Rabinowitz*
Our Land – *Chris Beckett*
Fallout – *Gareth L. Powell*
Proper Little Soldier – *Martin McGrath*
War Without End – *Una McCormack*
Dissimulation Procedure – *Eric Brown*
In the Long Run – *David L. Clements*
Last Orders – *Jim Mortimore*
Songbirds – *Martin Sketchley*
About the Authors
Available as an A5 paperback: £9.99
Limited edition of 150 dust-jacketed
hardbacks, numbered and signed by all £18.99

The book will be launched at a party (free drinks!) at Eastercon, on Friday 2nd April, but can be preordered now at: www.newconpress.co.uk


----------



## Gary Compton (Feb 12, 2010)

Ian Whates said:


> The book will be launched at a party (free drinks!) at Eastercon, on Friday 2nd April, but can be preordered now at: www.newconpress.co.uk



That's the profit gone then!


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Feb 13, 2010)

Top stuff.


----------



## Ian Whates (Feb 13, 2010)

Cheers, Stephen.

Profit, Gary?  That'll be the day!


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Feb 13, 2010)

Sounds really exciting, Ian - I look forward to seeing this (especially if I can persuade my other half to let me come to at least some of Eastercon...)!


----------



## chopper (Feb 13, 2010)

congrats Ian! and a nice cover too!


----------



## Ian Whates (Feb 19, 2010)

Cheers, Chopper! That Andy Bigwood knows what he's doing, no question.

And yes, Patrick, you _must_ make Eastercon! Just explain to your wife that this isn't an option, it's an imperative!


----------

